# ATTS (American Temperment Test Society)



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trooper got his TT today so now the hard ones, CGC and TT, are out of the way.  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Trooper got his TT today so now the hard ones, CGC and TT, are out of the way.  :lol: :wink:


Sweet! Good job!

How did Trooper behave for the last 3 test points?

I just did the ATTS "TT" on Saturday with 3 dogs (all passed). Emma was the only dog of the day to react (besides fear) to the "weird stranger." Her alert barking is coming along nicely!  There was about 5 minutes break inbetween the end of the test and receiving results while the judges compared notes. Emma stayed focused on the "weird stranger" in the blind the whole time. Too cool. 

Bob - what is next on your to-do / to-title list?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

-The intimidating stranger was a bit of a joke at this particular TT test. 
Short, chubby little woman who was about as threatening as one of my grand kids.......well....not near as much. 
I call Trooper my clown with a dark side. Happy all the time but can really fire up with any intimidation towards him. This gal did nothing but make him jup up and down, tail and ears raised and pulling on the lead BUT, I know my dog. He wanted to play! She was absolutely NO threat to him. 
After doing bite work with a number of different "good" helpers. That was almost an embaresment!
There were about 10 club dogs from RWDC and none of them took her seriously. The judge agreed when I commented on the tester. Amazing how many house pets crawlled behind mom or dad though.:roll: 
All the rest of the test was one big adventure for him. The judge commented that he was a verey young 25 month old GSD but he really liked his attitude and felt Trooper was going to be a powerful dog. 
The judge was the same that did Thunder 1-2 yrs ago and said he really liked the schutzhund dogs.
Not sure about next for Trooper. Possibly a CD. 
I'm now working on Thunder's herding and his AKC UD.


----------

